# hatton on coke



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

BOXING legend Ricky Hatton is caught on camera snorting cocaine in a shocking 10-hour drink and drugs binge.

A friend who witnessed the former world champ take SEVEN lines of coke in a Manchester hotel said: "If he carries on he'll kill himself. I'm really, really worried for him."

These are the pictures that will rock the world of boxing - bloated former world champion Hatton snorting line after line of cocaine.

First the sporting legend casually takes out a wrap of the drug he has hidden in his SHOE.

Then he pours the white powder on to a table top before cutting it into three massive lines with a credit card. Finally he expertly hoovers them up his nose through a rolled up Â£20 note.

The shameful images of 31-year-old national hero Ricky, nicknamed The Hitman for his ring victories, were captured at a Manchester hotel two weeks ago.

And this was one bout in which the two-times world welterweight supremo got really hammered - knocked out by a marathon 10-hour bender including SEVEN lines of coke in THREE separate drug sessions, 11 pints of Guinness, four vodkas, two glasses of wine and several Sambucas.

His fall from grace - just months after hanging up his gloves - will stun millions of fans around the world, the many charities who rely on him, his loyal fiancÃ©e Jennifer Dooley and his nine-year-old son.

Our sensational revelations follow concerns voiced to the News of the World by well-placed sources that Ricky - who earned an estimated Â£50 million and a coveted MBE during his glittering career - has been acting erratically in recent months.

One told us: "Hatton has been partying hard and is an accident waiting to happen. For a professional sportsman it's totally unbelievable what he's doing to his body. He needs help and quickly."

Today Ricky faces his biggest fight yet - to get his life back on track.

Fellow fighter Emma Bowe is the close pal who witnessed Hatton devouring cocaine in her hotel bathroom and bedroom. And last night she told us: "I'm only talking about this because Ricky is a danger to himself. If he carries on like this he'll kill himself.

"I'm really, really worried for him, especially if he tries to make a comeback in the ring as he's hinted - he could have a heart attack."

Emma, 29 - the current Irish national senior women's boxing champ - told us how she flew from Dublin into Manchester to attend a cage fighting event with Hatton.

But the ring star's drink and drug binge was already underway by 5.20pm when he turned up at Emma's hotel, just a 10-minute cab ride from the home he shares with Jennifer.

Wearing a black Ben Sherman shirt and casual trousers, he made his way to his pal's room. She said: "The event at Altrincham Leisure Centre began at 7pm but Ricky had said he wanted to meet me at five. When he arrived in my room he told me he'd had two pints of Guinness in his local. As I was ready we went downstairs for drinks in the bar.

"There was a wedding function taking place and everyone descended on Ricky, plaguing him for photographs and autographs. After another two pints of Guinness we left for the fight and we got the same reception there.

"Security men ushered us to a ringside seat and the event was being televised by Sky. But Ricky seemed agitated and kept saying, 'Stay with me! Don't leave my side!'

"I noticed he kept disappearing to the toilets - at least four times in two hours - and I now suspect he was taking coke because when he came back he was very alert and perky."

After the event Hatton downed a few more pints at the bar then left with Emma at 11.30pm, heading by cab for local nightclub Suburbia.

But on the way Hatton had other things on his mind - an urgent return to Emma's hotel room and at 12.21am it was time for COKE SESSION No 1.

She said: "Ricky told me he had something to do in the bathroom. That's when he went inside and snorted a line of cocaine off the toilet lid. I'd never seen him do that before, but it didn't surprise me because I'd met him nearly a year ago in Dublin and saw him accidentally produce a cocaine wrap when he was fiddling about trying to find his hotel key. My suspicions were confirmed.

"Anyway he left the bathroom door wide open and I saw everything while I was touching up my make-up. He used the hard end of a Clinique tube to cut the powder.

"I was dumbstruck and felt bitterly disappointed. Ricky was my hero and to see him abusing drugs was such a letdown. He was a real role model, I didn't expect that of him."

The pair then went to the club in Hale where Emma said Hatton's behaviour became increasingly erratic. The fight star sank pint after pint before moving on to vodkas and white wine, ending with a few Sambucas.

"At that point Ricky and I were getting along really well," said Emma. "But when I started talking to some of the cagefighters who came along too, he turned funny.

"He kept asking people where I was and told them he was going back to the hotel. I jumped into the next taxi and found him standing on the steps of my hotel. I told him I'd just got caught up in conversation with the fighters and their wives and he seemed OK about it. But it told me how paranoid he has become."

Back in the safety of Emma's room Hatton settled himself down for COKE SESSION No 2. "This time it was in the bedroom," said Emma. "He laid out three huge lines, really industrial quantities. I watched him all the time. He went to the dressing table and cut them up with a credit card, really fat lines of coke.

"Then he rolled up a Â£20 note, put it to his nose and snorted up three lines of cocaine, one after the other. I was really taken aback. He told me it only stayed in the system for three days."

The shameful moment was captured on video camera, with Hatton's watch showing the time as 2.45am.

But less than an hour later Hatton needed more - COKE SESSION No 3.

The video evidence reveals how he returned to the dressing table at 3.40am, cut up another three lines of the powder and again used a banknote to noisily snort it up his right nostril. But after sucking up two lines the fighter turned southpaw - and switched to his left nostril for the third. Emma said he then drifted off into a drug and booze fuelled sleep at about 6am, waking around 8.30am when he was called on his mobile by fiancÃ©e Jennifer.

But instead of picking up, Emma said Hatton told her: "Just leave it!"

The ex-champ has not fought since being knocked out in two rounds by Manny Pacquiao in Las Vegas in May 2009. But Emma's testimony and our video footage will shock the sport's authorities, who renewed Hatton's boxing licence in July, sparking speculation he might make a comeback.

A potential superfight against Amir Khan, the WBA light-welterweight champion was thought to be on the cards. But now Hatton is looking at big trouble. The maximum sentence for possession of a Class A drug like cocaine is seven years in prison and an unlimited fine.

And boxers caught taking drugs, or convicted of drug offences, are in breach of the British Boxing Board of Control's regulation 25. They face being suspended, fined and having their licence withdrawn.

Ironically photos of Hatton have been emblazoned on taxis all over Manchester promoting the Crimestoppers campaign, urging the public to shop lawbreakers.

Last night whistleblower Emma insisted: "I'm doing this for Ricky's own good. I hope he gets help and advice before cocaine destroys him."










Ricky Hatton drugs shame | News Of The World

There is a video on the NOTW site of him doing coke


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

The News Of The World have been screwing over EVERYBODY lately.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

As much as I like Hatton, this has always been his downfall. It can not surprise anyone that has followed his career - I can only imagine how good he could have been had he been a true athlete.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Not a surprise.


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

****ing Waster


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Imy said:


> The News Of The World have been screwing over EVERYBODY lately.


Ye there ruthless like

But yeah, defo seen this coming. Nice of his mate tho selling the story for tousands to help him out like. Top mate there. Even took pics and that but didnt stop him taking it.


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

Good to see she did it for his own good and obviously didnt ask for any money for this footage :/


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

What a bitch and silly silly man Hitman...


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

It's his own fault he deserves whatever comes to him.


----------



## Jorden (Feb 17, 2010)

Very let down after seeing how he's such a good family man! So many more of them may well be on it as well though! Also, 'Im doing this for Rickys own good?' No your not bitch! Theres other ways than revealing it to the world lol!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Jorden said:


> Very let down after seeing how he's such a good family man! So many more of them may well be on it as well though! Also, 'Im doing this for Rickys own good?' No your not bitch! Theres other ways than revealing it to the world lol!


How do you know he's such a great family guy?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

7 lines and he still overweight - I'd ask for a refund!.

I like Hatton and the footage I have seen of him he is a good man..just easily led I guess with a soft spot for the pub lifestyle which obviously does not mix with being healthy and fit.


----------



## arnoldblack (Sep 10, 2010)

the general public have no real idea hwat star athletes get up to in private, steroids and other drugs are the norm they are just normally careful not to get caught.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

I have no sympathy for him or for the likes of Rooney or Higgins or the trio of Pakistani cricketers or any of the other bent sportspeople out there.

These guys are happy to court the media for as long as it works for them or sell their wedding photos to OK magazine for millions but as soon as they get rumbled theyre crying for privacy.

So much for 'working class hero' Hatton - you can take the man out of Salford but I guess you just cant take the Salford out of the man.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Working class has nowt to do with it. Working class and upper class alike are shovelling Charlie up their nose bag.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

What I mean is that Hatton has always billed himself as a man of the people, a working class boy done good.

Sadly all he proves here is what many people suspect - give an ill educated lad from a poor part of the country a shit load of money and a load of time on his hands and he'll likely spend it on bling, cars and drugs...

Hatton says he's 'devestated' - yeah right, devestated he got busted more like.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm surprised so many people are 'disappointed'.

Most folk with money (or otherwise) are doing the exact same thing, and did anybody really think Hatton wouldn't be?!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Shoulda just stuck to the meow meow


----------



## Jorden (Feb 17, 2010)

spitfire said:


> How do you know he's such a great family guy?


Anyone whose followed his career knows he is.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

MAX CLIFFORD is his PR guy .. Anyone associated with that pillock is stupid


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Jorden said:


> Anyone whose followed his career knows he is.


I can't say I've followed his career. I've

Seen some of his fights, I've seen the various programs on him. I also know his media image and what sporting programs say about him. This is a guy that left the mother of his child and spends a lot of time in the pub. That's the media image. I ain't got a clue in reality. Fact is he is no different to many others with allot of money and time on their hands. I hope he sorts it for his kids sake.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm not sure that *anyone* with hbis kind of money would be doing the same thing.

I know for a fact that If I became a millionnaire overnight that I wouldnt be shovelling it up my nose and the reason for that is that I'm a reasonably well educated, mature adult who was taught responsibility and an appreciation for money by my folks as well as being a law abiding citizen.

From my experience however there is a large portion of our population who lack the guidence and maturity to handle money and that Hatton occupies this group.

His lack of maturity is demonstrated in his training style. Unlike true greats of the sport Hattons attitude is to pig out on pies and stout for nine months of the year and then hammer the training for the couple of months before a fight relying on the fact that his god given talents will be enough without having to try to improve himself. Meanwhile true pros train all year round and never assume that they cant develop or learn something new.

True story: My ex boss is the next door neighbour of Paul Speak, formally Hattons right hand man, who stated that Hatton could have been the undesputed best in the world if he only gave a shit. I believe that 100%.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Any fighter that has to use a sweat suit as much as he did needs to fix up in all honesty


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Agentman said:


> I know for a fact that If I became a millionnaire overnight that I wouldnt be shovelling it up my nose and the reason for that is that I'm a reasonably well educated, mature adult who was taught responsibility and an appreciation for money by my folks as well as being a law abiding citizen.


That's quite laughable mate really - from the upper class, educated society to people who have come from humble beginnings to earn their millions, LOTS of people with money do it and that doesn't mean they're not educated, mature, responsible or appreciative. A bit ococaine doesn't always wreck lives you know. Hatton is quite an extreme example because of his known binges and weight fluctuations but there would be a lot of people you'd never guess in a million years were on it but are and it has no negative impact on their lives.

Many people who you'd also think were 'law aviding citizens' or even law enforcing citizens take drugs. It's not such a heinous crime and the thought that a portion of people think him having a quick like (like millions of others every weekend) makes him a hardened criminal is crazy to me...


----------



## futuremmachamp (Aug 3, 2010)

Agentman said:


> I'm not sure that *anyone* with hbis kind of money would be doing the same thing.
> 
> I know for a fact that If I became a millionnaire overnight that I wouldnt be shovelling it up my nose and the reason for that is that I'm a reasonably well educated, mature adult who was taught responsibility and an appreciation for money by my folks as well as being a law abiding citizen.
> 
> ...


Absolutely hilarious and stupid post, and whilst we are are talking about Paul Speak he is an absolute c**t of a man. If you believe Hatton could of been the undisputed best then you do not no boxing as he simply did not have the tools to be the absolute best, if anything hatton over achieved.


----------



## futuremmachamp (Aug 3, 2010)

Agentman said:


> I'm not sure that *anyone* with hbis kind of money would be doing the same thing.
> 
> I know for a fact that If I became a millionnaire overnight that I wouldnt be shovelling it up my nose and the reason for that is that I'm a reasonably well educated, mature adult who was taught responsibility and an appreciation for money by my folks as well as being a law abiding citizen.
> 
> ...


I also find it interesting to read your profile and that you will be the future of law enforcemant. You really need to understand that a lot of people from all walks of life take drugs with no problems resulting from it not just un-educated people from the "wrong" side of the tracks, you i feel will be just a typical police officer who doesnt have a ****ing clue about the real world, now go and take your dog for a walk.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

futuremmachamp said:


> I also find it interesting to read your profile and that you will be the future of law enforcemant. You really need to understand that a lot of people from all walks of life take drugs with no problems resulting from it not just un-educated people from the "wrong" side of the tracks, you i feel will be just a typical police officer who doesnt have a ****ing clue about the real world, now go and take your dog for a walk.


Taking all of this a little personal arent we?

My point is and remains that Hatton after years of being billed as a man of the people has ended up fulfilling a stereotype. I also believe that Hatton shares a trend with many of our sports people by having become rich and famous so fast and so young that he doesnt necessarily have the maturity or perspective to handle such a fortune along with so much time on his hands and that he's probably lacked the guidence and help hes needed over the years with that. Weve seen this many times before - the 'pressure of fame' and what not - and I expect we'll hear some similar things from Hatton when he eventually discharges himself.

I never stated Hattons drug use made him a 'hardened criminal' as you mention and at the same time I find your description of Hattons behaviour as 'having a quick line like millions of others every weekend' a little too sympathetic when you consider it wasnt just a 'quick line' at all but was in fact *seven* lines in a row washed down by a total of about twenty alcoholic beverages. Are you trying to justify Hattons behaviour as acceptible, reasonable, the norm or argue that following his example *wouldnt* be a bad idea??? He's pretty much just made himself the poster child for why the dangers of recreational drugs use probably arent worth it...

And yes, I am well aware of the fact that as a drug Coke is used by a wide section of the population and that some of those people will not necessarily fit Hattons profile, all I was doing is refuting the quote by a previous poster that 'most people with money' would be doing the same - thats just not the case. Most people *with* or *without* money dont do drugs, although I think you will find that no matter what study or research you refer to that cocaine use and drugs use in general are most prevelant amongst the poorer sections of society. We can argue all day about the reasons for that and we'll all have our own theories which should be respected but I dont think its possible to dispute with any conviction the basic truth of the statement that whilst drugs are apparant in all sections of society they are most apparant amongst the 'working classes' (for lack of a better word).

Whilst some people who are otherwise considered educated, mature and law abiding *may* in fact be drug users there are probably a great many more who arent doing drugs for exactly these reasons, including myself. Again, there are exceptions, but I dont think its realistic to ignore the fact that education is a relevant factor in peoples drug use or lack there of - amongst many other things that differ greatly between the 'lower' and 'upper' classes (descriptions I dont like to use, but again for the lack of a better word...).

Now we can get into an argument about the dangers of drugs if need be but note Ive never disputed your assertion that many people manage to use drugs recreationally and live fully functional lives however by the same rationale there are also a massive number of people whose lives drugs absolutely ruin and on the face value of what we know so far Hatton is pretty much admitting that drugs are a massive threat to his future health and happiness, otherwise he wouldnt have checked himself into rehab would he.

As for what my job has to do with any of this - I'm aware that some people are simply too stubborn to admit that another persons experience *may* outstip or be more relevant to their own but I would wager that I have probably met more people from both sides of this equasion than yourself - those who seem to handle their drugs and those who it destroys. Unless youve walked a mile in my shoes then I doubt that youve dealt quite as much as I with the grim and grisley side of drugs use - the town centre violence, the domestic abuse, the crimes committed to fund habits, the overdoses, the accidents, the murders and the deaths.

So yeah, I appreciate your comment that many people take drugs with no obvious negative effects but please dont be so dismissive of my years of real experience dealing with those it absolutely ruins - cocaine included - and whilst you or others may do drugs yourself because you are or know people who fill the former catagory, I chose not to do them at least in part because ive met so many of the latter. I hope thats fair comment for you.

On the subject of Paul Speak, I never met the man and whilst his comments about Hatton having the potential to be the best in the world had he got his act together may or may not be a little inflated do you really doubt that Hatton could have been a better fighter if he had laid off the pies and beer and dedicated more time to training and improving himself?

It seems a fairly obvious assumption to make in my opinion and on a site dedicated to MMA where its pretty much accepted that vice and gluttony = bad where as a healthy diet and hard training = good I would expect most people to agree that Paul Speaks comments about Hatton at least in principle are correct.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Agentman.

I dont think any one has said "most people with money". I did say "that he is no different to many others with a lot of money and time on their hands".

I may not have walked in youre shoes, but i know many coppers and have heard their stories. Plus ive hung out with a lot of very rich dudes in my time. The difference between the dude that has grown to be at ease with wealth and the dude that comes from a working class background is zero. The former just does not get into fights on the street or has well payed soliciters if he beats the shit out of his girl etc.

As for Hattons abilities. He didnt seem capable of change his boxing style, pies and beer or not. I still enjoyed watching him though.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Ohhh he wont live this down, cant wait until the 25th! Hatton promotions will get it on that night i tell thee!


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

spitfire said:


> Agentman.
> 
> I dont think any one has said "most people with money". I did say "that he is no different to many others with a lot of money and time on their hands".
> 
> ...


The quote to which I was responding read:

*'Most folk with money (or otherwise) are doing the exact same thing, and did anybody really think Hatton wouldn't be?!'*

so in a way its even more of a generalisation because this poster was suggesting that pretty much everyone is using coke.

As for the difference between Hatton and other people with money, I'm not sure its as straightforward as saying there is 'no difference' because that suggests that all rich people are drug users, criminals of some other ilk or equally as vulnerable and unable to deal with pressure as I'm sure Hatton will eventually admit he is. Its probably fairer to say that there is a big difference between people who grow up with money and people who suddenly have it thrust upon them like Hatton and many other young sportspeople.

As for my own opinion on Hattons potential, do I honestly believe Speaks words that sans the pies and beer and with an attitude adjustment that Hatton could have been the best in the world? No I dont. All I am saying is that the general principle behind Speaks statement, that Hatton would have at least been a better fighter if he had a better attitude to training, are undoubtedly true to a greater or lesser degree. I dont think FutureMMAChamps statement that Speak is a 'c**t' have anything to do with the issue or make his statement any less true...


----------



## futuremmachamp (Aug 3, 2010)

I only say Speak is a c**t from personal experience and those in the pro boxing scene in the North West would be mostly be of the same opinion.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

futuremmachamp said:


> I only say Speak is a c**t from personal experience and those in the pro boxing scene in the North West would be mostly be of the same opinion.


and you may even be 100% right but his status as a 'c**t' doesnt make the moral of his comments that with more application Hatton would have been a better fighter any less true do they?

You seem to suggest that because you and others dont like Speak as a person that he cant possibly say anything of worth. I would simply suggest that the proverb of 'easy training/hard fight. Hard training/easy fight' has as much value when Speak says it as it does when anyone else says it. Would you disagree?

Even '****s' can be right sometimes. Some of the most informed, experienced and educated people i know are absolute arseholes - doesnt make them any less informed, experienced or educated, just means I wont be inviting them round for dinner...


----------



## Jorden (Feb 17, 2010)

Obviously cant condone it but when your basically the retired champ of the world, got a nice 20 million to sit on, what do you have to worry about in life? I can imagine enough fighters have done or do, do it let alone any other celebrity.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Jorden said:


> Obviously cant condone it but when your basically the retired champ of the world, got a nice 20 million to sit on, what do you have to worry about in life? I can imagine enough fighters have done or do, do it let alone any other celebrity.


True but what we're saying is if he did it when in training it might have ruined his true ultimate performance? May weather would have still leathered him Coke or no coke. The welsh Joseph William Calzaghe has been known to dabble & maybe he did it whilst in training? He was apparently spoon fed easy opponents but that's another topic.


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote of the day:

Arguing on the internet is like running in the special Olympics, even if you win you're still retarded.

Keep this in mind guys lol

On-topic Im hardly surprised, and if anything were to surprise me, its that he didn't get caught sooner.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Ha.Killer quote. Now I can't take an opposing view with out being retarded. Tits.


----------



## futuremmachamp (Aug 3, 2010)

Expertly_Blended said:


> Quote of the day:
> 
> *Arguing on the internet is like running in the special Olympics, even if you win you're still retarded.*
> 
> ...


KO blow, :thumb


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

SKY SPORTS Have been playing interviews with his parents all ****ing day long , it's so annoying .. They said that Hatton would get depressed after every loss, well maybe that's when you should have intervened

The thing is , these guys probably knew he had a problem, but whilst he was still fighting and bringing money in, they did nothing it appears, we all knew his drinking was not good

Now that he has retired and it is revealed, they are "shocked" and claim they have been looking to get help, they spoke to a councilor last week apparently, all so convenient in my opinion

Hatton says he is dissapointed, he's only dissapointed at getting caught, otherwise he would not have done it , Max Clifford PR hey

You just look at his diet, and the fact he has to use sweat suits so much show us he was never the best pro

Agentman ..

If you ever end up working in London, you'll be shocked to find out just how many powerful lawyers and bankers use coke , not just the low lives .. Drugs appeal to every one, no matter how rich or poor , or whatever class you are in


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

jeevan said:


> SKY SPORTS Have been playing interviews with his parents all ****ing day long , it's so annoying .. They said that Hatton would get depressed after every loss, well maybe that's when you should have intervened
> 
> The thing is , these guys probably knew he had a problem, but whilst he was still fighting and bringing money in, they did nothing it appears, we all knew his drinking was not good
> 
> ...


I wouldnt be shocked at all that coke is used by high flyers - it was after all the original drug of high flyers back in the 80's when only the rich and famous could even afford to use it, but enough on that...

As for Hattons folks, I saw the interviews and I have at least some sympathy for them because its unlikely they knew he had a problem or at least knew the depth of it. Lets be frank, how many peoples parents really know theyre doing drugs?

The comment about trying to get him help 'last week' however seems somewhat hollow though because Hatton has clearly had his problem for some time so yeah, I'm inclined to believe that the 'sorrow' and 'dissappointment' of the Hatton camp probably is more to do with getting rumbled.

I'm not a sympathiser. I'll have it that hes got alot of time and alot of money on his hands these days and is getting use to the end of his boxing career but you make your choices and Hatton at least in recent years has alot less excuse for going off the deep end than alot of folk.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Expertly_Blended said:


> Quote of the day:
> 
> Arguing on the internet is like running in the special Olympics, even if you win you're still retarded.
> 
> ...


LMFAO...and still the debate continues - double K.O!! :laugh:


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm the most retarded of them all .. i win all the e-arguments .. mother ****ing e-bitches


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

lol "e-bitches" Looks like even funny quotes cant stop this one. Time to sit back and enjoy the rage.

And if its a "debate" it looks like that quote doesnt apply... If you get what I mean lol (loopholes FTW)


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

LOL even better!!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

SanshouMatt said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Ha.Oh yesh. Like it.


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Am I the only person who thinks this has been blown out of proportion ? Go to the city of London and there all banging it up there nostrils ricky is only human and we all make mistakes

And as for the news of the world . . . What a bunch of tits ! They just ruin peoples lives for money proper scum bags


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Ha. Where do you live. Ooh er. Those big city folk. Not appen in these ere parts. Oo no. We just av a bit cow dung now and then. :thumb


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Its true enough that someone taking coke isnt a revelation in and of itself but this stuff undoubtedly sells papers and has a massive interest amongst the public, be it about a boxer struggling to deal with the end of his career or a young footballer or some other kind of celeb. Its 'news' so I'm not going to berate the News of the world for publishing it because if the public didnt want to read it then they wouldnt publish it in the first place.

If I were Hatton I'd be more concerned about the 'friend' who made the video rather than the newspaper who reported it.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

A man who was the peoples champion, who represented the working class .. for him to go and do something as stupid as this is not right


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

it's not right but we've all ****ed up at some point in our lives and if you haven't yet, you will at some point. I just saw an advert showing some of his interview that is on tomorrow and he sounds ****ed! I feel for him in a way because for years he will have had everyone telling him how great he was and then all of a sudden all that and the people disappear and then what? Well, with the way he was with booze when he was ok there was always going to be something big happen when his career took a turn. I hope he comes out of this showing people that facing your mistakes is very difficult but something that has to be done


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

He already ****ed up by drinking so much, he will probably end up with liver damage

then to add coke to that


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

In fairness if he is ****ed up then I imagine most of that might have been caused by ten years or so of being punched in the head but yeah, the beer abd drugs most likely dont help.


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

Hattons lost his boxing licence now apparently but not his promoters licence. I'm sorry to see him end up like this but like all celebrities and legends we all build them up and then wait to see them fall.

BBC Sport - Ricky Hatton stripped of boxing licence


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

At the end of the day hes not really boxing now anyway is he?

I dont condone coke but there is far worse stuff out there look at these legal highs i know people that have gone bonkers off em and nearly died. I think he has probably been snorting coke most of his career he is just stupid too have been caught out by a so called friend that wanted to help him??? if she wanted to help him why didnt she stop him having the coke,talk to him or his gf or family?? because she knew she could make a quick buck thats why!


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Hatton put on a decent show in Bury recently which I watched. I dont think the end of his boxing career is a massive loss for either him or the fans because most people accepted it was already over before the ban but hopefully he can continue to promote good local talent and forge a new niche for himself.


----------

